# Daisy Modeling The New Dress



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm not finished. I finally figured out what I'm going to do around the waist for it. It will definitly be a holiday dress but for any almost any holiday or special occuasion dress.

Oh please excuse my messy work area.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Beautiful dress and beautiful Daisy as always. A work area should be messy! I hear mess is a sign of creativity!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

LOL well thats my husbands desk area I took over so I can work downstairs while keeping an eye on triple trouble makers down here. My actual craft table is upstairs with my resin, beads, and polymer clay stuff.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh my! What a lovely dress on your adorable chihuahua. You're so talented to make that dress and your chi looks like a perfect model.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you. Daisy is my model till I can find a manniquin for those days when she just isn't in the mood to model. She does great but like humans we all have our off days and I feel those days she needs to just have a break.


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

So Pretty!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Oct 1, 2012)

Love the dress!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

thank you everyone


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

It's a beautiful dress! Great job on making it! And your chihuahua is a cutie!:love1:


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

What a beautiful dress & model!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

looks amazing on her  great job!!!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

thank you everyone.


----------

